# Garmin Etrex Legend



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

For some reason, the site won't let me post a Classified Ad right now. So here it is:

I have a Garmin Etrex Legend that is like new with the cable and two manuals.

$50 Firm to your door. I accept Paypal too. PM me for more details.


----------

